# Who has Ice........... woke up with power still on...



## Photo Lady (Dec 22, 2013)

I have not had a chance to listen to the radio ...but I know I came out fortunate.. this could have been another bad ice storm.. and just before Christmas... hope everyone was as fortunate as we are..


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 22, 2013)

Woke up to the sound of snapping branches. We live beside a ravine with a lot of trees.
It is still raining here with a temp just below freezing ... so it is still accumulating.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 22, 2013)

Strangely enough, the mutt didn't seem to mind a bit.


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 22, 2013)

robbins.photo said:


> Strangely enough, the mutt didn't seem to mind a bit.



how sweet. cute guy


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 22, 2013)

dxqcanada said:


> Woke up to the sound of snapping branches. We live beside a ravine with a lot of trees.
> It is still raining here with a temp just below freezing ... so it is still accumulating.



I hope the temps warm for you..quickly.


----------



## limr (Dec 22, 2013)

Wow, you must be much farther upstate than me! I woke up to 60-degree temps. Every bit of snow is melted. It's humid and disgusting outside and will be raining all day long. I don't mind the rain but I hate this warm, sticky air.


----------



## DarkShadow (Dec 22, 2013)

The past couple days here in CT it's been T-shirt weather. Well anything above 40 is T-Shirt weather for me. all the snow is melting yahoo.


----------



## runnah (Dec 22, 2013)

Stuck in the house. Roads are impassable.


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 22, 2013)

limr said:


> Wow, you must be much farther upstate than me! I woke up to 60-degree temps. Every bit of snow is melted. It's humid and disgusting outside and will be raining all day long. I don't mind the rain but I hate this warm, sticky air.



right by Lake Ontario.. ice is still formed on everything but dripping with a slow melt.. not raining thankfully.misty dampness.


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 22, 2013)

runnah said:


> Stuck in the house. Roads are impassable.



wow ...still have power .. that's the most important


----------



## limr (Dec 22, 2013)

I swear, I totally live under a rock when it comes to weather. I never pay attention to it. I had no idea there were storms a-foot anywhere in the Northeast!

And oh yeah, this is a photo thread! PhotoLady, I really like your picture


----------



## limr (Dec 22, 2013)

Photo Lady said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, you must be much farther upstate than me! I woke up to 60-degree temps. Every bit of snow is melted. It's humid and disgusting outside and will be raining all day long. I don't mind the rain but I hate this warm, sticky air.
> ...



Ah, so you'll get lake-effect weather even when other areas aren't, eh?


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 22, 2013)

limr said:


> I swear, I totally live under a rock when it comes to weather. I never pay attention to it. I had no idea there were storms a-foot anywhere in the Northeast!
> 
> And oh yeah, this is a photo thread! PhotoLady, I really like your picture



I try to be under the rock but when it comes to ice........... I am aware.. the worst storm "Ice Storm" in my lifetime was 91 icestorm.... it was like a war zone.....thanks........


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 22, 2013)

limr said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...



wow so you know... :mrgreen:


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 22, 2013)

just rain in metro Detroit .. some areas have somewhat iced up roads.

on another note .. my computer died this morning.  Bought another one at walmart .. I had to wait 45 minutes for them to find one .. and I was the only one waiting.


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 22, 2013)

astroNikon said:


> just rain in metro Detroit .. some areas have somewhat iced up roads.
> 
> on another note .. my computer died this morning.  Bought another one at walmart .. I had to wait 45 minutes for them to find one .. and I was the only one waiting.


 what kind did you buy.. my PC is freezing up lately...goes along with all the ice.. lol.. but I am still under warrenty.. I definitely don't want to buy another HP though.


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 22, 2013)

Hmm, some more snapping noises


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 22, 2013)

dxqcanada said:


> Hmm, some more snapping noises



that looks bad.. is this a weeping willow weeping......


----------



## snowbear (Dec 22, 2013)

We have ice in the freezer.  The windows are open, though it is raining.




cmw3_d40_4926-72 by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel (Dec 22, 2013)

49 degrees, cloudy, light off and on misting rain, with a 1 to 3 mph breeze here in the Pacific Northwest. A pretty common December weather situation here.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 22, 2013)

Derrel said:


> 49 degrees, cloudy, light off and on misting rain, with a 1 to 3 mph breeze here in the Pacific Northwest. A pretty common December weather situation here.



You've got me beat by 2 degrees!  It's only 47 here...


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 22, 2013)

Derrel said:


> 49 degrees, cloudy, light off and on misting rain, with a 1 to 3 mph breeze here in the Pacific Northwest. A pretty common December weather situation here.



that's exactly how it was here fri. now turned cold.


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 22, 2013)

tirediron said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > 49 degrees, cloudy, light off and on misting rain, with a 1 to 3 mph breeze here in the Pacific Northwest. A pretty common December weather situation here.
> ...



that's like  heat wave for me.. back down to 9 degrees tomorrow night


----------



## DarkShadow (Dec 22, 2013)

55 and cloudy here. Spring in December is good.


----------



## shefjr (Dec 22, 2013)

Went from having two and a half feet of snow to grass. I hate this type of weather! It's been raining for three days straight.


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 22, 2013)

shefjr said:


> Went from having two and a half feet of snow to grass. I hate this type of weather! It's been raining for three days straight.



much like mine.. dreary..cold raw type of dampness.. rather have 20 with sun and dry snow....


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 22, 2013)

DarkShadow said:


> 55 and cloudy here. Spring in December is good.



enjoy it while it lasts... not for long


----------



## DarkShadow (Dec 22, 2013)

shefjr said:


> Went from having two and a half feet of snow to grass. I hate this type of weather! It's been raining for three days straight.



Ditto


----------



## shefjr (Dec 22, 2013)

I would prefer a white Christmas to this dreary wet weather.


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 22, 2013)

shefjr said:


> I would prefer a white Christmas to this dreary wet weather.


let it snow let it snow........rain rain go away


----------



## runnah (Dec 22, 2013)

Well driving was fun. Thank god for subarus and dedicated snow tires.


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 22, 2013)

runnah said:


> Well driving was fun. Thank god for subarus and dedicated snow tires.



YES YOU NEED THE 4 WHEEL DRIVE.. or stay home


----------



## ronlane (Dec 22, 2013)

We got our ice on Friday night, but some of it is still lingering around. Here was our tree yesterday morning.


----------



## justinmartin (Dec 22, 2013)

Lots of ice and no power since very early this morning. 25 min north of Toronto. Hydro company says up to 72 hours until the 300k plus people have power fully restored.


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 22, 2013)

ronlane said:


> We got our ice on Friday night, but some of it is still lingering around. Here was our tree yesterday morning.
> 
> View attachment 62655


this is a lot of ice... thick on this poor tree


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 22, 2013)

justinmartin said:


> Lots of ice and no power since very early this morning. 25 min north of Toronto. Hydro company says up to 72 hours until the 300k plus people have power fully restored.



I am sorry to hear this. your the first one on this thread saying no power.. be safe.. hope you have a generator for warmth.. lots of luck to you for power restoration asap.


----------



## justinmartin (Dec 22, 2013)

We've have a Gas fireplace so we've got heat, the kids were happy to play out on the ice most of the day. We had a glimmer of hope and had power for about 10 min a few hours ago but back to the dark right now. Took me an hour to find a coffee shop that had power and was open this morning. One side of our town has power. We've had a few invites from friends and family to go to their places if need be. My wife is hoping that the power isn't restored until lunch time tomorrow so she doesn't have to go to work. As for me, I'm off till the new year BUT I was supposed to finish Christmas shipping tomorrow


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 22, 2013)

justinmartin said:


> We've have a Gas fireplace so we've got heat, the kids were happy to play out on the ice most of the day. We had a glimmer of hope and had power for about 10 min a few hours ago but back to the dark right now. Took me an hour to find a coffee shop that had power and was open this morning. One side of our town has power. We've had a few invites from friends and family to go to their places if need be. My wife is hoping that the power isn't restored until lunch time tomorrow so she doesn't have to go to work. As for me, I'm off till the new year BUT I was supposed to finish Christmas shipping tomorrow



well I just cannot imagine going through this for you especially at Christmas.. when everything hopefully runs smooth.. but glad you have good neighbors and help nearby if needed.. keep us posted.. hope your back in the light soon.. this is no way to spend your vacation..


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 22, 2013)

Photo Lady said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Well driving was fun. Thank god for subarus and dedicated snow tires.
> ...



PShaw.  Only time I need 4WD is when I'm fording a river.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 22, 2013)

justinmartin said:


> We've have a Gas fireplace so we've got heat, the kids were happy to play out on the ice most of the day. We had a glimmer of hope and had power for about 10 min a few hours ago but back to the dark right now. Took me an hour to find a coffee shop that had power and was open this morning. One side of our town has power. We've had a few invites from friends and family to go to their places if need be. My wife is hoping that the power isn't restored until lunch time tomorrow so she doesn't have to go to work. As for me, I'm off till the new year BUT I was supposed to finish Christmas shipping tomorrow



Well, if I can make a suggestion.. use it to your advantage.  We had the power go out at our place once year for several days when my kids were still pretty young.   Like you we had a fireplace so we weren't going to freeze to death and most of the basics covered.  That first night the kids were getting antsy and bored - we lit up some candles and I went downstairs and grabbed the first book I could off the book shelf - Don Quixote.  I brought it back upstairs and started reading it to the kids, though I did take a few liberties here and there with the language and overall story line.  Before long I was acting out the characters in the story with my wife and kids help, traipsing around the living room with a wooden spoon in one hand and a sauce pan on my head.

That was a few years ago, and my kids still talk about it to this day.   We spent the time with no internet, no tv, nothing but our own imaginations to keep ourselves entertained.  I have to admit I was almost sorry to see the power come back on.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Dec 22, 2013)

Toronto and surrounding area suffered one of the most severe ice storms in history.  Although some of the ice accumulating on trees and landscapes was rather beautiful, thousands of residents were left without power for majority of the day due to damaged hydro wires caused by falling branches and freezing cables.  Our house just got power back, we were without any since 7am this morning, our indoor temperature was a chilly 58 deg F before the furnace kicked in just recently.


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 23, 2013)

CaptainNapalm said:


> Toronto and surrounding area suffered one of the most severe ice storms in history. Although some of the ice accumulating on trees and landscapes was rather beautiful, thousands of residents were left without power for majority of the day due to damaged hydro wires caused by falling branches and freezing cables. Our house just got power back, we were without any since 7am this morning, our indoor temperature was a chilly 58 deg F before the furnace kicked in just recently.


this happened to us back in 1991 ... it was like a war zone.. so many trees gone.. broken like twigs... hard to see beauty when theres so much devestation.. it took along time for things to look normal again... I am glad your back with heat.. we went 11 days without power.. and no matter what anyone says... it is not fun..... we rely on electricity for almost everything.. they should put the damn wires underground.......


----------



## wackii (Dec 23, 2013)

It's a little colder today... It dropped to mid 70s and sunny all day :mrgreen:


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 24, 2013)

wackii said:


> It's a little colder today... It dropped to mid 70s and sunny all day :mrgreen:


that's just wackii.......


----------



## BlackSheep (Dec 24, 2013)

Here in Toronto there's about 100,000 homes (down from 300,000) still without power after 3 days. The hydro people are amazing, they're working their asses off trying to get everyone power, but it's slow going because every time another tree branch falls on a wire there's new outages. It's about -10C (about 10F I think?) not including the windchill. Cold!!!


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 24, 2013)

BlackSheep said:


> Here in Toronto there's about 100,000 homes (down from 300,000) still without power after 3 days. The hydro people are amazing, they're working their asses off trying to get everyone power, but it's slow going because every time another tree branch falls on a wire there's new outages. It's about -10C (about 10F I think?) not including the windchill. Cold!!!



so sad.. especially for Christmas...


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 24, 2013)

Back to white out blizzard conditions after the big meltdown


----------

